# Has anyone Tested Focal 806 Chorus



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

Has any one of you guys tested the Focal bookshelf speaker model# 806 the chorus edition? If so will you give me your opinion on them.onder:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Kenny, I have given more info in the title for a better response rather than just tested..


----------



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for your input John:nerd:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If you mean the Chorus 806 V then there are some online reviews.

http://alatest.co.uk/reviews/speaker-reviews/focal-chorus-806-v/po3-34897493,35/


----------



## fabulousfrankie (Apr 17, 2007)

Very good speaker with an incredible tweeter, however, the 807V is a very significant step up even though on paper it doesn't appear to be huge on paper.


----------

